# Comics  > Image Comics >  Stjepan Sejic Joins Creator Kurtis Wiebe as New "Rat Queens" Artist

## CBR News

The acclaimed artist steps in to take over art duties on the fan-favorite Image Comics series with the February-shipping "Rat Queens" #9.


_Full article here._

----------


## Shaggy

Winning!!!

----------


## CSTowle

Dang, missed that news on the original artist.  Makes me sad.  A book I tend to recommend to non-comic readers, glad they moved on.

----------


## AZBarbarian

This is great news. I love his artwork and think his style is a good match!

----------


## Dorktron

> Winning!!!


Yeah, wowzer. I was going to drop Rat Queens but that just changed.

----------


## klynn

I couldn't be happier about this news.  I discovered Sejic this year on Death Vigil and have become a rabid fan. While I'm sad for Upchurch's departure, Weibe couldn't  have found a better replacement.  I think 2015 will be Sejic's breakout year!

----------


## Mahes

Fantastic news! Looking forward to the new issues when they arrive.

----------


## JaggedFel

Yeah I think his style works well for Fantasy Series. Still waiting until February.

----------


## TehJofus

Wow, talk about a big get, amazing artist. It's nice to see Stjepan working on something non-Top Cow.

...not that there's anything wrong with Top Cow.

----------


## nebezial

i am forever a part of top cow. this however will be a fun project  :Smile:

----------


## Dorktron

> i am forever a part of top cow. this however will be a fun project


Now that you're famous, don't forget about Ravine.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nebezial

i have big plans for ravine  :Smile:

----------


## Dorktron

> i have big plans for ravine


You tease. But yeah, awesome. My wife and I LOVE Ravine.

----------


## Triniking1234

"regularly monthly schedule"

Never before have I been so happy to see those combinations of words.

----------


## Drakeon

Sejic + Fantasy = Heaven!

I am amazed I havent already been reading this book. Sounds fun and Sejic is a perfect fit. With all the new projects in the works 2015 will be the year of Sejic!

----------


## Arvandor

I've not read this. Now I'm gonna have to. Love Sejic.

----------


## JaggedFel

> i have big plans for ravine


Good big fan of that as well.

----------


## Noviere

Wow! I really liked the art in Rat Queens up to this point... but I LOVE Sejic's stuff.

----------


## Anduinel

Christmas came early!

This is a fantastic pairing, and I can think of few artists better suited to this book. Congrats, Stjepan!

----------


## DIVINITY

Wow, I didn't see that coming, but I think he fits, perfectly, it's insane, the quality of work he puts out at such a fast pace, I wish he did more Dc work, or even Valiant. I'm really looking forward to Sunstone, and this new era of Rat Queens...

I wonder though, it's says the regular schedule would resume in May, with issue #12, but if Sejic starts in February's issue #9, and #10 cover, has Sejic as artist, then Febuary would be when it returns to a regular monthly schedule, by May, he'd already have three issue's out, idk, maybe I'm overthinking it, lol

----------


## RoguishGurl

This news makes me so happy.  I can't wait to get my hands on these issues.

----------


## FHIZ

The situation surrounding the book sucks for all parties involved, but this really is the best possible outcome of crappy circumstances. I remember looking at some of Sejic's "fan art" thinking "Man, wouldn't it be great if..." but sort of just stopped there, figuring he had so much on his plate already. So happy to see the news today, his style will fit well. Looking forward to his issues, sucks we've got to wait so long though, oh well.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Will this effect IXth Generations schedule Stjepan? Or are you just that fast? :P

----------


## rac shade

Nice to see this book get a quality artist like Stjepan, hopefully he sticks to the character designs & they don't all become supermodels.

----------


## nebezial

why would they become supermodels? XD

----------


## klynn

The Image press release only states that he's only doing issues #9-11.  I hope he's on as the permanent artist......

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

Terrific news! I do hope that he'll stick closer to the more traditional style that he uses on Sunstone, Death Vigil and his Deviant Art doodles to the overly rendered style that he used on Witchblade for all the years he was on it. That stuff is impressive in its own way but his looser style just feels way warmer and way more kinetic to me.

EDIT: Oops, never mind, just checked out the preview images. Yup, just what I was hoping for. What a perfect fit!

----------


## nebezial

i am fos now finishing this arc and doing the next one, and from there we will see, depending on whether readers like it and/or a better artist replaces me  :Smile: 

and the style used will indeed be the one used in death vigil and sunstone and is in fact shown in the preview pics in the article itself  :Smile: 

kurtis actually posted a small teaser of one of the finished pages as i am not wasting time  :Smile: 
http://nebezial-asheri.tumblr.com/image/104941663787


and more here

http://kurtiswiebe.tumblr.com/post/1...ou-hadnt-heard

----------


## rac shade

> why would they become supermodels? XD


It wasn't a dig at your style I was generalizing, some artists like to change things up & the Rat Queens diversity is one of the draws for me, both from a character & a character design point of view  :Smile:

----------


## nebezial

i'm here to draw the rat queens  :Smile:  and that, is exactly what you will get  :Smile:

----------


## Tayne Japal

Didn't see this coming. Great fit to draw the book until a permanent, not as busy, artist is found. 

 I do, however, hope that Upchurch is given a chance to come back to the title if not convicted.

----------


## GrandHarrier

Sejic is a fine artist.

----------


## El Sombrero

This is an extremely big move for Rat Queens, the type of thing that is probably going to save the book.  Sejic is tailor-made for this type of book.  I thought Upchurch's art was excellent but if anything Sejic is probably an upgrade, as his style is definitely more unique and is really hot right now.  He draws fantasy, females, and comedy really well...it's a brilliant move, a no-brainer, too-good-to-be-true for fans of the series.  Personally I think all parties involved would be better if Sejic was the new permanent artist and moved away from his Top Cow work.  If I remember correctly, Rat Queens has already been picked up for a cartoon or a film or something, and has a very strong fan following.  I think as a franchise it has a much higher ceiling than anything at Top Cow.

I really dislike Weibe's humor on Rat Queens (I think it's all nonstop dumb dick jokes that aren't even executed that well), but Sejic is such a good choice here that it's made me kind of want to hop on board.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

"Wow" was what I literally said out loud when I read this thread title.  Great news.




> I really dislike Weibe's humor on Rat Queens (I think it's all nonstop dumb dick jokes that aren't even executed that well), but Sejic is such a good choice here that it's made me kind of want to hop on board.


I honestly agree w/ you.  It's forced, crude humor and I even wanna say only 1, maybe 2 of the RQs have tolerable personalities for me.  But, the stories/plots are interesting, some characters and events are funny, and I'm a sucker for fantasy settings, so I'm probably always on board for this!

----------


## Greg

Heh, I was talking to my bf when I saw the headline of this the other day and in mid sentence I said out loud, "Holy SHIT!!"

This is quite the news.

----------

